# More progress in Seattle (new photos)



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

My wife took some new photos, including some panoramic ones, with her phone today. I wanted to share them here.

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Here's the rest. These panoramic photos have distortion from her moving the cell phone, but you get the idea. They're also huge jpeg files, so I don't know if you folks will be able to receive and view them. Oh well, its a first attempt.

Traction Fan


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I viewed them on my PC. Very cool. Awesome. Looks like a lot of e3ffort in that.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Very nice. Many wives would put a match to it.😃


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Chops said:


> Very nice. Many wives would put a match to it.😃


If you know one who would do that, don't let her come near my house! 
Hopefully the current wildfires we're having in San Diego county won't either.

Traction Fan


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Looking good TF, large size considering n scale !


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

BigGRacing said:


> Looking good TF, large size considering n scale !



Thanks BGR;

My layout's overall dimensions are about 10' x 10', but being a shelf layout, it doesn't fill the center space of my garage.*
Most of it is only 16" deep. The biggest piece is "downtown Seattle." that's only 3' deep & 4' wide. I tried to make it look a lot bigger than it actually is. The diagram is in the "Layout Design" section, in a thread called "here are the layouts of some forum members", if you're curious about the overall shape.
How is your own layout coming along?

regards;

Traction Fan 😄 

*My wife has a new plug-in hybrid SUV. It parks in the middle of my "layout room" (garage) to recharge overnight.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

looks good traction fan!


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

Awesome! 😍

I like the mansion in the pic with the lighthouse. Is that a Gold Rush Bay model?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

JeffHurl said:


> Awesome! 😍
> 
> I like the mansion in the pic with the lighthouse. Is that a Gold Rush Bay model?


Jeff;

I'm not sure if you're asking about the mansion, or the lighthouse. The mansion is a commercial plastic kit by Pola. Its their kit number 259. Its quite a kit, with about a hundred pieces, and 19 diagrams of how they go together. I think I have seen a similar/identical kit? sold as a "haunted house" under another brand.

The lighthouse is scratchbuilt of basswood. Its actually my second scratchbuilt lighthouse. The first was made of real stones set in plaster around a Styrofoam core. (see photo) Unfortunately it was accidentally damaged beyond repair. Fortunately, the lighthouse keeper's cottage, also scratchbuilt from tiny stones
& plaster, survives, and is now used near the new lighthouse.

Since I had to replace the original, I decided to base the new lighthouse on the one shown in the old Disney series "Avonlea", which my daughters and I enjoyed when they were still little girls. 
The Avonlea series crew actually built two "twelve inch to the foot scale" lighthouses, well one and a half. The show was set on Canada's Prince Edward Island. The island already had a functioning lighthouse Which my model resembles, but the TV company wanted a fake one for technical filming reasons. The "half lighthouse" consisted of just the top platform and light room. It was used to protect the actors from falling off the full height one during a fight scene on the catwalk/platform.

Regards;

Traction Fan


----------

